# Is Avanquest Update part of Sony Ericsson PC Suite?



## Zazula

Does any of you who uses the Sony Ericsson PC Suite happens to know if Avanquest Update is part of it? Or part of Sony Ericsson's Update Service? I know Motorola uses it in their software, but what about Sony Ericsson? And, unfortunately, Sony Ericsson's site isn't helping me at all with this.


----------



## Zazula

[subtle bump]

Jeepers creepers, over 130 views of this thread/question and still no asnwer?!?!

[/subtle bump]


----------



## Zazula

Hehe, finally I'm gonna answer my own question myself.

Yup, Avanquest Update IS indeed part of Sony-Ericsson's PC Suite.

So, if you see Avanquest Update in your Add/Remove Programs list and you do have Sony-Ericsson's software, then don't remove it. When/If you ever uninstall SE's PC Suite, Avanquest will be gone, too.


----------

